# ...it was the commercial...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I bought a new knife this week--and it had everything to do with the picture on the computer page!

I saw a picture of this red-handled knife and I wanted it--actually, I coveted it! I called the guy on the computer, told him to send it and we made the deal.

It's a Cold Steel 'tuff-lite.' That's the name of it, all small letters. I even made sure they sent me one with a red handle, just like the picture.

It's a strong little knife, made from a good sturdy blade blank. The three inch handle is fastened with four rivets. Even the clip is a beast--nice and wide and held to the handle with three very secure screws.

Now, when you have over two dozen knives your wife will occasionally look asconce at you. I had to be honest with her. It's like all the Sportsters that I bought--they begged to live at my house...


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Needs to be sharpened.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Needs to be sharpened.


Instigator!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

